# I'm hopeful to anyones help



## d21hardbody (Dec 12, 2010)

Debo, my newest pitty is sick. He hasn't had any food in in 12hrs, just got him to drink water & sip down some pediatric electrolyte with vitamins.
At first i thought it was parvo, because he started vomiting but with no diarrhea. He still hasn't had a bl movement as i type this, but will go out to pee. Now he can hold water for an hour before he pukes it up. i'm at a loss with my pup an can't take him to the vet till friday on my pay day. He is utd on all his shots and not due for another round till feb. 21. 
Any input will be helpful.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Don't wait till Friday take him to the vet and give them a check dated for Friday !


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

could he have gotten into anything? toxic? think outside or inside? kids toys ? plants? How long have you had him? friday is kinda long to wait if he cant hold down anything can your vet take payments or work something out hold a cheque or something? is puking the only symptom? lethargic at all?


----------



## d21hardbody (Dec 12, 2010)

wish i could but none that i called in my area will do it. you would think that family pet care would because all my dogs go there and we have a good account with them.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

any friends or family that could cover some of the cost till you get paid? who did you get the dog from? breeder? will they help? how long have you had him ?


----------



## d21hardbody (Dec 12, 2010)

he is lethargic. but will walk around on his on to go outside or to get a drink. i've only had him a week and a day. got him from someone that could'nt keep him and was about to have him put down. the breeder works at a vet, but can't help me out, which i understand, and no fam. is willing to help out a dog.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Id be doing anything to get him to the vet theres things you can make him to eat if his tummy is upset but not holding water down doesnt leave much hope in holding nutrients down and you could be looking at dehydration soon. I have seen people post on CL asking for help in desperate times to cover vet bills not my fav thing to see on there but if your desperate gotta do what you gotts to do. great reason to have a lil extra aside when you have dogs even a hundred or 2 just incase.


----------



## d21hardbody (Dec 12, 2010)

well that sounds good, and i took him to the vet when i got him, which is part of the reason i have no money now. i'll try the cl thing


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

alot of people out there will help if it is set up to a cerain vet where they can donate directly to the vet and know its gettin used there, see what you can work out , best of luck


----------



## d21hardbody (Dec 12, 2010)

i am calling Animal Emergency Rooms in my area now and sofar no one has a payment plan or takes checks. i'll keep trying. thanks


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

in the mean time, you need to try to boil some chicken and rice, no salt, pepper, butter or anything. he needs to have something on his stomach. i know you said he had his vax, but this does sound like the beginning stages of parvo, as i can't think of anything at the moment, unless he got into something like a cleaning solvent or anti-freeze or something of the sort. don't bother calling and asking questions, take him in and work out the payment details later, even if you have to clean dog kennels and mop floors to pay the bill off. There has to be a way.


----------



## d21hardbody (Dec 12, 2010)

i am going to try that now, how do i get him to eat? i keep a close eye on them inside and outside, so its nothing that he ate.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Well, put it down in front of him, and see if he'll do it on his own. If not, if you've got a syringe handy, you'll need to at least get the broth in him. Coupled with the Pedialyte, it should help keep him hydrated. You'll have to force feed him a little bit at a time if he won't take it, and keep track of time so you know how long he keeps it down for before/until vomiting, if he vomits again. Make sure and keep this written down somewhere so you have access to it when talking to a vet or when you go in to see one on Emergency.


----------



## d21hardbody (Dec 12, 2010)

so far he has kept the pedialyt,water,vitamins, and chicken broth down for over an hour. i've been writing down everything. we just came back in from outside where he did pee but still no bm. this is very scary for me. i talked to my dad and he said to talk him to er and he'll cover the bill whe he gets in town.
on our way out now, will keep you all posted. thanks so much for the help or just talking to me. it means alot


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

oh no, I am with Bev on this, please keep us posted.


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

Dang ur dad is the poo!!! Lol. Sorry... Wonder if there's a blockage somewhere... That would induce vomiting... Parvo would be my first guess but usually they have diarrhea with vomiting... Curious as to what the vet says


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Yeah, a blockage was my 2nd guess. Well, at least your dad is covering the bill! Please let us know what's going on as soon as you get home. We're very concerned for Debo.

Psst, that was my boy's name that passed away... he's in my signature. So I kinda got a soft spot for any dog named Debo, lol.


----------



## LadyRampage (Apr 11, 2009)

Just seeing this, and I'm really hoping everything turns out ok!! Your dad is awesome to cover the bill like that!!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I hope all is well with your little guy. Please give us an update when you can.


----------



## d21hardbody (Dec 12, 2010)

well parvo test were taken and he was neg. they were doing his x-rays when i got called in to work, so i'll have more when i get off later.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

what wonderful news, glad it's not parvo, taht was truely my first thought. hahaha my old stompin gorund, Ft. Worth, lol. Maybe you can come tot he Nationals in Cleburne this year


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

well thats A good thing , neg for parvo  lets hope this is something minor , been checkin all day for updates and will continue to till we get more news  thinkin of debo today.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Oh, I'm so glad to hear that the parvo was -. Sucks you got called in to work though. I'm keeping you and Debo in my thoughts. Watching and waiting.


----------



## d21hardbody (Dec 12, 2010)

*Debo Update*

well i did'nt trust the er vet they said he was just home sick and would be fine in a day or so, so we took him to our vet today, and he has parvo. but they gave him like a 80-90% chance of pulling through, and let us pring him back home with lots of meds and rules. if it was'nt for all of you and a saint from craigslist i might have lost my baby. so Debo and i thank yall so very much:clap:


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

awww Im glad you got a second opinion. Someone on Cl helped too ??? Hope he makes a fast recovery poor Debo.


----------



## LadyRampage (Apr 11, 2009)

Glad you went with a 2nd opinion!! All my good wishes for a speedy recovery!!


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

Very cool. Nice to hear ppl still have Christmas cheer... Glad ur pup is better and the vet figured it out. Bummer first vet didn't find it n probly cost u double the bill tho


----------



## d21hardbody (Dec 12, 2010)

yup me too, he was only 39lbs. which was pretty low but i get to start feeding him in the morning, so that should bring his weight back up. he's feeling so much better and all he wants to do is run around the house and yard, but he can't, rules r rules. but we did set up a pen in the front yard for him to play in away from the other dogs.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Oh I am sorry to hear it was parvo, if you are ok with it I would like to send you a tag, shoot me your addy in a PM, nothing serious just a cute little tag to wear on his collar  I am happy to hear that he is doing much better and you got a 2nd opinion. Hugs to Debo


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Oh, man! I'm glad you chose to go with a 2nd opinion as well. And thankful that someone on CL decided to pitch in and help as well. ((())) Good vibes to you and Debo and well wishes!


----------



## PerfectPit (Aug 2, 2010)

I am glad to hear you went for a second opinion. Keeping Debo in my thoughts.


----------



## d21hardbody (Dec 12, 2010)

Bless you all for having Debo in yall prayers and for having a great site with so much info. without the info from yall and the site i might of lost my puppy.
:woof:


----------



## d21hardbody (Dec 12, 2010)

*update*

we faught parvo toe to toe and Debo won.


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

He is such a handsome pup. So glad to see a victory over Parvo.


----------



## d21hardbody (Dec 12, 2010)

thank you!!!


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Congrats on Debo's recovery and may he live long and prosper now! Please stick around and keep us updated, and join in some other conversations as well. We'd love to have you stay on the yard for awhile!


----------



## fortyfootelf (Feb 2, 2010)

i know that you had said that he wont eat.... have you tried giving him anything other than dry kibble? i would suggest aw hamburger meat bkuz it isnt so ridged and being already ground up it wont need much chewing.... just a thought. im sure someone may disagree with me but you have got to get something in that dogs stomach. nut it looks as if i had jumped in a lil too late... sorry


----------

